# Going reel low in summer heat, bad idea?



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

so i have a 1500 sq ft. front yard and a side of drive way around 650 sq ft. i have a greensmaster flex 18 in good condition and currently use it on just the small side yard and have since spring cutting at .750 (yes i modified my reel to run that high and it does not do a great job. i have to double cut every time i mow to get all the grass)

i want to lower the cut height to .500 and then use the mower to cut the whole front and side yard. my hold up is really just the summer heat, is it going to stress the grass too much?

i am not using PGR, and i am pushing the bermuda pretty hard in my opinion. full 1lb of nitrogen per 1k every 4 weeks. i irrigate about 3/4 inch per week, regardless of what God gives me. i mow alot... daily if i can but at worst every third day.

so far my lawn has responded great! i had chopped salad when we bought the place last fall and did not expect it to fill in from all the weeds i had to kill this quickly. my lawn has some regular lumps and bumps but nothing outrageous I plan to level late spring next season. im fairly certain i can mow at .500 without issue but have never tried.

so my plan / thoughts are as follows. i want to verticut the main part of the yard before going to the reel, i have a sunjoe and will be sharpening the scarifier blades tonight. then set my mower to .400 and scalp the shit out of it. apply next round of carbon x and next full dose of bio stem pack. then raise the height to .500 and continue the rest of the season with nothing but the reel mower.

Is this a bad idea? thanks for any input in advance

BTW: i have a mix of what i believe is 419 grown in from neighbors lawns that were sodded when built and common bermuda


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

Do it


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I hope nobody tells you it's a bad idea...I did it Sunday, and went to 11/16 on the scalp because mine isn't very flat.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

@Bmossin i hope its not a bad idea either! good luck, lm interested to know how your lawn responds.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

As long as you have sufficient irrigation you should
Be fine.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I've done HOC resets in July and August before with no ill effects. I watered it little extra though out of caution until it greened back up.


----------



## Dawg1419 (Jun 26, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> I've done HOC resets in July and August before with no ill effects. I watered it little extra though out of caution until it greened back up.


Yes sir it will look like a well diggers @$$ but will be fine in a few weeks


----------



## Coldsprings (Jul 16, 2019)

As an example of how resilient bermuda is, we have lots of hay fields planted with bermuda in this area. Several times per summer they cut it down from 6+ inches to 1 inch or less. In drought periods it will look like the entire field has been sprayed with roundup, but with rain and fertilizer it will be ready to cut again in 3 or 4 weeks. I know its not a lawn example but its much more extreme than most people will ever do to their lawn and it bounces right back.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

thanks for all the input. tomorrow is the day. it will be nice to finally use the greensmow for the whole front lawn.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

JDM83 said:


> thanks for all the input. tomorrow is the day. it will be nice to finally use the greensmow for the whole front lawn.


I want to see some pictures when you're done!


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

first one is first pass of verticutting.

second is after cleaning up after the second pass with verticutter.

last is after being cut to .400"

hope they load. not really sure how to add pictures on here. lol


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

@Bmossin


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Looks good...that is what mine looked like and I am happy with how it is starting to come back. I will try and get some pictures tonight. I was going to this morning but forgot.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

id love to see some of how your lawn is responding. ill post up a few more in a week or so after it starts to fill back in some. there is hardly ANY green leaf blade left.


----------



## WillyT (Jun 26, 2019)

Did mine and it went well. From 1 1/2 down to 3/4 with Scarifier. Probably could go down to 5/8 now.

July 11th to today. Leveled with sand as well.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Bottom picture is the scalp from 7/14 to today 7/22 on the top picture.


----------



## JDM83 (Sep 19, 2018)

recovering well, after looking when i got home last night i think mine will take significantly longer to recover. a verticut and going from 1.5 inches to .400 has taken 95% of the leaf out of the lawn. i hope the heat and fert and extra water will flush new growth but it is in a sad state for the time being. my neighbors must think im nuts!


----------

